
Qantas testing human effects of NY to Sydney 20hr Flight - erikig
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/18/qantas-studies-jet-lag-on-new-york-sydney-nonstop-worlds-longest-flight.html
======
erikig
This intrigued me. I was surprised that many long haul carriers didn’t do some
of this human testing before launching a flight route.

“It will be the first time Qantas is collecting data for a route before
operating it. Qantas is teaming up with researchers from the University of
Sydney and setting up the Boeing 787-9 as a laboratory, testing recipes,
lighting schemes, temperatures and stretching exercises specially designed to
combat jet lag on six volunteer passengers. They’ll be seated in business
class.”

